# Just when you think pet keepers couldn't get more stupid..



## Fuscus (Aug 26, 2011)

Costly alien ant farm


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL_ idiots _


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow and jeez why fire ants?? What was he _really_ planning to do with them? Aren't they supposed to be able to strip a human in a couple of hours or something? I'm sure they're the ones in the mafia movies


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 29, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Wow and jeez why fire ants?? What was he _really_ planning to do with them? Aren't they supposed to be able to strip a human in a couple of hours or something? I'm sure they're the ones in the mafia movies


Some people keep ants as a hobby and just like many in this hobby they crave for what they cant have


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 30, 2011)

definitely not a smooth criminal.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 30, 2011)

lol what an idiot. I wonder why he wanted fire ants, we have plenty of ant species in Australia.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want an ant that hurts, just get a bulldog ant.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 30, 2011)

mmm interesting move. wouldnt you inquire before you buy?


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 30, 2011)

Ant's ?


----------



## mister3 (Sep 4, 2011)

those fire ants are so horrible! that guy should have gotten a fine of more than $1500!!!!!

have friends who breed reptiles in Florida (USA) and they have terrible issues with the fire ants killing livestock and such. VERY hard to get rid of


----------

